# Murcia building regs



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi. I am looking at buying a renovation project in Murcia near Puerto Lombreras and wondered if anyone had any advice for building in this area?

I would love to find a website that has a link to all of the local building regs. Does anyone know of one?

Also how did people who have bought in Spain, find their solicitors? There seem to be a lot of horror stories, and yet they all seem so trustworthy on their websites!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Muskin said:


> Hi. I am looking at buying a renovation project in Murcia near Puerto Lombreras and wondered if anyone had any advice for building in this area?
> 
> I would love to find a website that has a link to all of the local building regs. Does anyone know of one?
> 
> Also how did people who have bought in Spain, find their solicitors? There seem to be a lot of horror stories, and yet they all seem so trustworthy on their websites!!!


 It seems that the building regs in Spain vary from area to area, town to town, day to day and even depend on who you speak to. As for solicitors/abogadoes. You need to make sure that he is Independent of any agent or the owner and that you understand all the legal issues yourself so that you can monitor proceedings. Buying and renovating/reforming in Spain is nothing at all like it is in the UK. 


That said, welcome to the forum lol!! I'm sure there will be more detailed advice and tips for you in the morning

Jo xxx


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Building regs*

From a number of conversations with architects, it would appear that the building regs in Spain are minimal but building practices are quite comprehensive and gained from the architects training. There isn't the same degree of scrutiny from councils as there is in the UK - instead they rely on the builder's expertise (through his architect) and the ten year guarantee. 
Best advise is to get an architect to draw up the plans which will then enable you to get a license.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> From a number of conversations with architects, it would appear that the building regs in Spain are minimal but building practices are quite comprehensive and gained from the architects training. There isn't the same degree of scrutiny from councils as there is in the UK - instead they rely on the builder's expertise (through his architect) and the ten year guarantee.
> Best advise is to get an architect to draw up the plans which will then enable you to get a license.



In my experience, this is what architects would have you believe:eyebrows:

The ten year guarantee is on new builds only of course - not on renovations as the op requested.

For some of the rules and regs (in the Valencian region - may be similar for you) try here - Valencia building regs (HD-91)


A good architect is key to the whole process. In Spain they charge well but their services also include project management, town hall liaison, stage payment and final sign-off and documentation!


----------

